# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إزالة الإشكال عن مسائل يُتوهم فيها الإشكال

## حامد الأنصاري

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
أما بعد فهذه سلسلة أردت في تحريرها إزالة الإشكال عن مسائل يُتوهم فيها الإشكال ، والله أسأل أن يعينني على ما أردت فهو الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل

                       المسألة الأولى : الفرق بين اللام الاستغراقية  والعهدية الذهنية


      بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد فاستجابة لوعد قطعته لسائل أشكل عليه الفرق بين ( أل ) الاستغراقية ، و( أل ) العهدية الذهنية  أحببت أن أكتب هذا المبحث ليستفيد منه عموم طلبة العلم لعل الله جل وعلا يجعل ذلك ذخرا لنا يوم الدين .
      فأقول مستعيناً بالله :
      العلماء على أن الاسم المُحَلَّى بـ( أل ) من الْمعارف قال سيبويه في الكتاب : (( فالمعرفة خمسة أشياء : الأسماء التي هي أعلام خاصة ، والمضاف إلى المعرفة إذا لم ترد معنى التنوين ، والألف واللام ، والأسماء المبهمة والإضمار . )) ( ) ، ولم أطلع على أحدٍ خالَف سيبويه في عده الاسم المُحَلَّى بـ( أل ) من المعارف  ، وأقـوال  المتقدمين والمتأخرين تدل على إجماعهم على ذلك ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ .

      ومن المعلوم أن حد المعرفة عند العلماء : هو ما دلّ على شيء بعينه .

      لكن يُشْكِلُ على بعض طلبة العلم أنّ  الاسم المُحَلَّى بـ( أل ) مع أنّ العلماء عدوه معرفة إلا أن علماء الأصول عدوا : المعـرف بـ( أل ) الجنسية منه مفرداً كان أم جمعاً من ألفاظ العام ( ) كلفظة : ( الإنسان ) مـن نحو قـول الله  تبارك وتعـالى :( يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفِّفَ عَنكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً )  [النساء : 28]  ، ولفظة : ( المتقين ) من قول الله جل جلاله : (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي ظِلَالٍ وَعُيُونٍ ) [المرسلات : 41]
      والعام لغة : (( عبارة عن إحاطة الأفراد دفعة )) ( )
      واصطــلاحاً : (( هو اللفظ المستغرق لجميع ما يصلح له بحسب وضع واحد ، كقولنا : ( الرجـال ) فإنَّه مستغــرق لجميع مـا يصلــح له . )) ( )، وقـيل : هـو (( كـــلُّ لفظٍ عم شيئين اثنين فصاعــداً على وجهٍ واحـدٍ لا مزيةَ لأحدِهما على الآخر . )) ( ). 
      ويُذهِب هـذا الإشكال قـول العـكبري في اللباب: (( والْمعرفة مـا خصَّ الواحد بعينه إمّـا شـخصاً مـن جنس كـ( زيد ، وعـمرو ) ، وإمّـا جنسا كـ( أسامـة ) للأسـد ، و( ابن قترة ) لضرب من الحيات . )) ( ) .

      وتوضيح هذا أن يُقال : إن هذا المعين إما أن يكون جنساً ، ووجه تعينه تميزه عن بقية الأجناس الأخرى ، وإما أن يكون واحـــداً مــن الجنس ، ووجـه كونه مـــعـرفة تَميزه عــن بقية أفـراد الْـجنس ، ذلك أنّ التعيُّن فـي الاصطلاح هو : (( ما به امتياز الشيء عن غيره بحيث لا يشاركه فيه غيره . )) ( ) .

      وهـذا الشيء الْمميز عن غـيره إما أن يكون جنساً شاملاً لِجميع أفراده ؛ لكنَّه متميزٌ عن بقية الأجناس ، وإما أنْ يكون فرداً معيناً لا يختلط بغيره من أفراد الجنس .
      ومَـن تأمل أحـوال ( أل ) بان له أنّها لا تكون عهدية خارجية ( ) دالة على شخص معين إلا بقـرينة لفظية أو معنوية ، كـقرينة صرف كلمة ( الرسول ) إلى العهدية في قوله تبارك وتعالى : (فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ الرَّسُولَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُ أَخْذاً وَبِيلاً ) [المزّمِّل : 16]  ، فكلمـة (فرعون)  قـرينة عـلى كـون (الرسول) مـوسى عليه السلام  ؛ لكـونه مُرسَلاً إليه وقومه ،  وإلا كانت (أل) جنسية تدل على تعيين الْجنس ، وعليه فالأصـل في (أل) تعريف الْـجنس لا تعـريف الشخص ؛ لاحتياجه لقرينة تدل عليه .

       والعلمـاء قـاطبة متفقون عـلى كـون الْمعـرَّف بـ(أل) معـرفة لفظاً ومعنىً إذا وُجِـدت فيه قـرينة مِـن قـرائن الـعهدية الْـمشَخِّصة لـه ،كلفظـة (الفيل ) من قوله تبارك وتعـالى : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ ) [الفيل : 1] فـ(الفيل) ـ هنا ـ معهود معروف ؛ لأنّ قرينة القصة تدل على أنّه (الفيل) الذي جيء به ؛ لِهدم الكعبة فعاقب الله جلّ وعلا فَعَلَةَ ذلِك بِما ذُكِرَ في سورة الفيل .

      واتفقوا على كونِ الْمعرَّف بـ( أل ) الْجنسية معرفةً لفظاً واختلفوا في كونه معرفة معْنىً على مذهبين : ـ 

      المذهب الأوَّل : أنه مَعْرِفةٌ لفظاً ومعنىً ، وهو مذهب جـمهور علماء النحو والأصول واللغة كما نقل ذلك أبوالْوَلِيد الْبَاجِي فـي إحكام الفصول  ( ).

      المذهب الثاني : أنه معرفةٌ لفظاً ونكرةٌ معنىً ، وقد حكاه النَّحَّاس عن بعضهم فقـال : (( سبيل الألف واللام أنْ يدخـلا فـي النكرة فـلا يُغَيَّرُهَا عـن حـالها )) ( )، وصرَّح به ابن مالك في شرح التسهيل بقوله :(( فإِنَّه مـِن قبل اللفظ معـرفة ، ومِنْ قبل الْمعنى نكرة لشياعه .))( ).

      والراجح  ـ والله أعلم ـ مذهب مَنْ قال: إنَّه معرفة معنىً ولفظاً مِن عدة أوجه: 

      الوجه الأول : أنَّ قولَ النحاة : إِنَّ ( أل ) حـرف تعريف عـام لِمعانيها ، ومِـن تلك الْمعاني دلالتها على الْجنس ؛ لأنه يراد بها تعـريف الْجنس وتَمييزه عن غيره مِنَ الأجناس ، وقد تقدّم أنّ ذلك تعيينٌ .
      ويؤيد ذلك قــــول  علاء الدين البخاري الحنفي ( ) الأصولي فـي كتابه كشف الأسرار : (( وَلِأَنَّ هَذِهِ اللَّامَ لِلتَّعْرِيفِ لُغَةً وَالتَّعْرِيفُ يُحَصِّلُ تَمْيِيزَ الْمُسَمَّى عَنْ أَغْيَارِهِ وَهُوَ تَارَةً يَكُونُ تَمْيِيزَ الشَّخْصِ عَنْ سَائِرِ  الْأَشْخَاصِ الْمُشَارِكَةِ لَهُ فِي الدُّخُولِ تَحْتَ النَّوْعِ وَلَمْ يَحْصُلْ هَذَا التَّعْرِيفُ إلَّا بَعْدَ سَبْقِ عَهْدٍ بِهَذَا الشَّخْصِ ذِكْرًا أَوْ مُشَاهَدَةً ، وَتَارَةً يَكُونُ تَمْيِيزَ النَّوْعِ عَنْ سَائِرِ الْأَنْوَاعِ الْمُسَاوِيَةِ لَهُ فِي دُخُولِهِ تَحْتَ الْجِنْسِ كَمَا يُقَالُ مَا كَانَ مِنْ السِّبَاعِ غَيْرُ مَخُوفٍ فَهَذَا الْأَسَدُ مَخُوفًا فَإِنَّ اسْمَ الْأَسَدِ وَاقِعٌ عَلَى كَمَالِ نَوْعِهِ لَا عَلَى شَخْصٍ مِنْ أَشْخَاصِهِ لِانْعِدَامِ سَبْقِ الْعَهْدِ وَهَذَا النَّوْعُ مِنْ التَّعْرِيفِ أَبْلَـــــغُ مِنْ التَّعْرِيفِ لِلشَّخْصِ لِبَقَاءِ الِاشْتِرَاكِ لِكُلِّ فَرْدٍ مِنْ أَفْرَادِ النَّوْعِ فِي التَّسْمِيَةِ فِي تَعْــــــــرِي  فِ الشَّخْصِ وَانْقِطَــــــ  ـاعِ ذَلِكَ فِي النَّوْعِ وَاخْتِصَاصِهِ بِالِاسْمِ مِنْ بَيْنِ سَائِرِ الْأَنْوَاعِ .)) ( ) 

      الوجه الثاني : اتفـاق الأصـوليين عـلى كـون الْمعـرف بـ( أل ) الْـجنسية من ألفـاظ العـموم ، ولا دلالـة له على الـعموم إلا باستيعابه لِجميع أفـراد جنسه دفعـة واحـدة ، وهـو عـلى هـذا مناقضٌ لِـمَعْنَى النكـرة ؛ لأنَّ عمـومَـها بدليٌ ، وألفاظ العموم عمومها استيعابي شمولي .
      فكلا المعنيين اللغوي والاصطلاحي لـ( العام ) عند الأصوليين الذي تقدم آنفا يدل على استغراقه وشموله لجميع أفراد جنسه دفعة واحدة بعكس النكرة فهي تدل على فردٍ ما منتشرٍ في جنسه .
      فشتان بين معنى مصطلح ( النكرة ) ، ومعني مصطلح ( العام ) ، فالمصطلح الأول يدل على الشيوع المنتشر في جنسه ، والمصطلح الآخر يدل على الشمول المستغرق لجنسه ؛ ولذا فالأوْلَى أن يُطلقَ على ( النكرة ) معنى الشيوع ؛ لدلالته على الانتشار في الجنس لغةً واصطلاحاً ، وأنْ يُطلَقَ على معنى ( العام ) العموم ؛ لدلالته على الشمول لجنسه لغة واصطلاحاً .
      ولكن سَمَّى بعضهم شيوع النكرة عموماً ، كقول ابن السراج : (( كل اسم عم اثنين فما زاد فهو نكرة )) ( ) ،وكقول عبدالقاهر الجرجاني : (( النكرة ما عَمَّ شيئين فأكثر )) ( )فالتبسَ ذلك على بعضهم فخلطوا بين مثلِ قول ابن السراج ، والجرجاني ، وبين عموم (العام) ـ مِما اضطر بعض العلمـاء إلى التفريق بين عموم ( النكرة ) ، وعموم ( العام ) .   
     فقـد نبَّهَ أبوحـيان النحـوي الأندلسـيّ على ذلك فقـال في البحر المحـيط : (( وتنكـير (مرَضٌ) مِـن قول الله جل وعلا :(فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ) لا يدل على أنَّ جـميع أجناس الْمرض فـي قلوبهم ، كما زعـم بعض الْمفسرين ؛ لأنَّ دلالـةَ النكرة عـلى ما وُضِعَتْ له إنَّمـا هـي دلالة عـلى طـريقة البدل ؛ لأنها دلالـة تنتظم كـل فـرد على جهـة العموم )) ( )عقب قول الله سبحانه : (فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ) [البقرة :10]

       ومن ذلك ـ أيضا ـ  قول الشوكاني في إرشاد الفحول : ((والفـرق بين عمـوم الشمـول وعمـوم البدل أنَّ عمـومَ الشمول كُلِّيٌ يحكم فيه على كل فرد، وعمـوم البدل كُلِّيٌ مِنْ حيث إِنَّهُ لا يَمنع تصــور مفهومه من وقـــوع الشركة فيه ، ولكن لا يحكم فيه على كل فرد ، بل على فردٍ شائعٍ في أفرادِه يتناولها على سبيل البدل ولا يتناول أكثر من واحد منها دفعة . )) ( ).

      إذا عُـلِمَ هـذا بان أنَّ عـمـومَ البدلِ شُيوعٌ ، وهـو عمـوم النكرة ، وأنَّ عمـومَ الشمـول استغـراقٌ ، وهـو عمـومُ ألفاظ العـام ، ولا تَرَادُفَ بينهمـا ، بل بينهما عمومٌ وخصوصٌ . 

      الوجه الثالث : لو سُـلِّمَ بدلالـة الْمعـرف بـ( أل ) الْـجنسية عـلى الشيوع ـ فإنَّه شيوعٌ مقيدٌ ؛ لِمخالفته لِمعنى الشيوع الْمطلق ، فهذا شيوعٌ شامل لِجنسه ، وشيوع الْمطلق بدليٌ يدل على فردٍ منتشرٍ في جنسه .

      الوجه الرابع : جَرَيان الأحكام اللفظية النحوية على المعرف بـ( أل ) الجنسية من صلاحية كونه مبتدأً بلا خلافٍ ، وصحة مـجيء الْحال منه ، وتعداده فـي عداد الْمعارف ، وغير ذلك مِـن أحكامه دليل على كونه معرفة معنىً كغيره من الْمعارف ؛ إذْ كيف يقع مـوقعها ، ويَحُوزُ رتبتها ، ومعناه مُخـالف لِمعناها ، ثُمّ إِنَّ الأحكـام النحوية لا تُبنى على اللفظ دون المعنى ، بل هما متلازمان .

      الوجه الْخامس : أَنَّ جَعْـلَ الْمُعَرَّف بـ( أل ) الْجنسية معرفة لفظاً نكرة معنىً مُبطِـلٌ لتقسيم الاسـم إلى نكـرة ، ومعـرفـة ، ويَجعل أقسـام الاسم أربعـة : ما هو نكـرة لفظاً ومعنىً ، وما هو نكرة لفظاً معرفة معنىً ، وما هو معرفة لفظاً ومعنىً ، وما هو معرفة لفظا نكرة معنىً ، ولا قائلَ بهذا ، وهو مُلْزَمٌ على جعـل ابن مالك الْمعرف بـ( أل ) الْجنسية معـرفة لفظاً نكرة معنىً ، مع أنه نفسه قال في التسهيل : ( الاسم : معرفة ، ونكرة ) ( ).

      فإذا رَجُـحَ تعريف الْمُعَرَّف بـ( أل ) الْجنسية معنىً ولفظاً فلْيُعْلَمْ أنَّ الأصوليين اختلفوا في استغراقه لجنسه على مذهبين : 

      المذهب الأول : أن المعرف بلام الجنس مفيد للاستغراق والْعُمُومُ، وَعليه جُمْهُورُ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ وَأَهْلِ اللُّغَة ( )ِ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى إجْرَاءِ قَوْله تَعَالَى .( وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا ) [المائدة : 38]. وَقَوْلِهِ عَزَّ اسْمُهُ :( الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي }) [النور : 2].عَلَى الْعُمُومِ

      المذهب الثاني : أن المعرف بلام الجنس لا يفيد الاستغراق ، وهذا المذهب حكاه علاء الدين عبد العزيز بن احمد محمد البخاري الحنفي في  كشف الأسرار عن بعض مشايخه المتأخرين ، و أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْفَسَوِيِّ ( ) في قوله:((فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ إنَّ ذَلِكَ يُنْبِئُ عَـــنْ أَنَّ هَــذَا الْجِنْسَ مُرَادٌ وَلَا يَدُلُّ عَلَـى الِاسْتِغْــرَا  قِ بَلْ هُوَ يَحْتَاجُ إلَى دَلِيلٍ وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ بَعْــضُ مَشَايِخِنَا الْمُتَأَخِّــر  ِينَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْفَسَوِيِّ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ اللُّغَةِ. ))( ) ، وهو مذهب القائلين بأنَّ المعرف بلام الجنس معرفةٌ لفظاً ونكرةٌ معنىً ؛ لإرادتهم البعضية فيه .

      الراجح ـ والله أعلم ـ من هذين المذهبين هو مذهب القائلين بدلالة المعرف بلام الجنس على الاستغراق للأدلة المتقدمة في ترجيح كونه معرفة معنى ولفظاً فلْتُتَأَمَّل .

      فإذا رَجُحَت دلالة المعرف بلام الجنس على الاستغراق فلْيُعلَم أنّ العلماء اختلفوا في اللام الدالة على العهد الذهني بناء على اختلافهم في دلالة المعرف بلام الجنس هل هي دلالة عموم وشمول ، أم هي دلالة شيوع بدلي موافق لمعنى النكرة ، وسر ذلك أن مصطلح (العهد الذهني) اصطلاح بلاغي في معنى المعرف بـلام الجنس ، ودليل هذا قول ابن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير عقب قول الله جل وعلا : (وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ )[القصص : 7] : ((فالتعريف في قوله : { اليَمّ } هنا تعريف العهد الذهني عند علماء المعاني المعروف بتعريف الجنس عند النحاة . )) ( )

      فإذا علمت هذا بان لك أنه لا فرْقَ بين لام الجنس ، ولام العهد الذهني ؛ لتردافهما غير أنّ الأول اصطلاح نحوي أصولي ، والثاني اصطلاح بلاغي .
        أمّا قولك : ( شربت الْماء ) ، ونَحوه فهو مـحمـولٌ على معنى البعضية الذي لا يتنافى مع معنى النكرة ، كما صرّح بذلك بعض علماء الأصول والبيان والتفسير  ( )؛ لأن الْمراد : ( شربت بعض الْماء ) إذا كان السياق يدل على ذلك ، وإلا دلت ( ألْ ) على معنى الْجنسية الذي يفيد الاستغراق إذا لَم تكن هناك قرينة تدل على الـعهدية .

      والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم وصل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيراً 

       حرره الطالب : حامدالأنصاري في يوم الأحد الموافق 11 ـ 6 ـ 2007ف .





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

([1])ـ الكتاب :2/5 .

([2]) ـ ينظر : اللمع في أصول الفقه لأبي إسحاق الشيرازي :26 ، والمستصفى من علم الأصول للغزالي :225 

([3]) ـ التعريفات للجرجاني :203 .

([4])ـ المحصول للرازي :2/513 ـ 514 .

([5])ـ المعونة في الجدل لأبي إسحاق الشيرازي :28.

([6])ـ اللباب فـي علل الإعراب والبناء للعكبري :1/472 ـ 473 .

([7])ـ التعريفات :87 .

([8]) ـ دليل هذا قول الشوكاني في إرشاد الفحول إلي تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول - الشاملة (ج 1 / ص 257):( ومن أمعن النظر وجود التأمل علم أن الحق الحمل على الاستغراق إلا أن يوجد هناك ما يقتضي العهد وهو ظاهر في تعريف الجنس ) ، أما قول صاحب  التلويح على التوضيح -  الشاملة (ج 1 / ص 184):  ((الْأَصْلُ أَيْ الرَّاجِحُ هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الْخَارِجِيُّ لِأَنَّهُ حَقِيقَةُ التَّعْيِينِ ، وَكَمَالُ التَّمْيِيزُ ثُمَّ الِاسْتِغْرَاقُ لِأَنَّ الْحُكْمَ عَلَى نَفْسِ الْحَقِيقَةِ بِدُونِ اعْتِبَارِ الْأَفْرَادِ قَلِيلُ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ جِدًّا)) فيرد عليه احتياج الْعَهْدِ الْخَارِجِيِّ إلى قرينة تدل عليه ، ومـا دلَّ على مـاهيته مِـن غير قـرينة أصـلٌ لِمَـا يدل عـليها بقـرينةٍ . 

([9]) ـ ينظر : إحكام الفصول في أحكام الأصول للباجي :2/238  .

([10])ـ إعراب القرآن للنحاس :3/336 .

([11])ـ شرح التسهيل :1/116 .

([12]) هو علاء الدين عبد العزيز بن أحمد محمد البخاري الحنفي (ت  730 ه). فقيه، أصولي.من تصانيفة: كشف الاسرار في شرح أصول البزدوي، وشرح الهداية في فروع الفقه الحنفي إلى باب النكاح.ينظر : إيضاح المكنون :2/355 ، ومعجم المؤلفين :5/242.

([13]) ـ كشف الأسرار - الشاملة (ج 2 / ص 395 ـ 396)

([14])ـ الأصول في النحو :1/148 .

([15]) ـ أسرار البلاغة :226 .

([16])ـ البحر المحيط في التفسير:1/59 .

([17]) ـ إرشاد الفحول :200 .

([18])ـ تسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد :21

([19]) ـ ينظر :المحصول :4 / 73 ، والمنخول من تعليقات أهل الأصول :1 /216 ، و كشف الأسرار - الشاملة (ج 2 / ص 394)

([20]) ـ أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد الفارسي النحوي؛ ولد بمدينة فسا واشتغل ببغداد، ودخل إليها سنة سبع وثلثمائة، وجرت بينه وبين أبي الطيب المتنبي مجالس، ثم انتقل إلى بلاد فارس وصحب عضد الدولة ابن بويه وتقدم عنده وعلت منزلته حتى قال عضد الدولة: أنا غلام أبي علي الفسوي في النحو، وصنف له كتاب الإيضاح، والتكملة في النحو . ينظر : وفيات الأعيان :2/82 ، والأعلام :2/179.

([21]) ـ كشف الأسرار - (ج 2 / ص 394)

([22]) ـ التحرير والتنوير -  الشاملة (ج 5 / ص 435)

([23]) ـ ينظر :شرح الْمَحَلِِّي على متن جمع الجوامع :1/278 ، وروح المعاني :1/94 ، وحاشية البناني :1/278 .

----------


## فتى الأدغال

جميلٌ ورائعٌ!، أيّدكَ اللهُ بتأييدهِ وفتحَ عليكَ من معارفهِ!.

----------


## فهدالغيهب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بارك الله فيكم

بحث متميز

واسمح لي بنقله لأحد المنتديات الصديقة .

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لك ما تريد يا فهد

----------


## لعريف محمد

أخي,والله لا زال الإشكال قائما رغم هذا الجهد المبذول المشكور.فأنا أعلم أن (ال )عهدية للعهد الذكري أو للعهد الحضوري أو للعهد الذهني أو جنسية إستغراقية لجميع أفراد الجنس أو إستغراقية لجميع خصائص الجنس او جنسية لبيان الحقيقة او زائدة او موصولة, و حسب علمي المتواضع اظن أن المعرف ب(ال)العهدية هو المعرف لفظا لاقترانه بها والمعرف معنى لدلالته على معين, طبعا أنا لا أسوق هذا إعتراضا على كلامك ولكن طلبا للتوضيح أكثر لأن هذا الموضوع يلتبس علي كثيرا بما أجده من تضارب أقوال النحاة فيه.

----------

